# 2 new litters



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

I had 2 new litters born Monday.









MAXXX LaVender Dream









and Cats Beyza









had 7 babies









ORDES Mystic Rodents









and Cats Beeble









had 9 babies


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Wonderful coats on the adults.  Looking forward to later pictures!
-Zanne


----------

